# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  My 260AI Load Development Begins

## Tikka7mm08

With the rifle built and in hand I need to develop a load. Starting by fireforming but also a chance to try some different projectiles from Sirocco 130gn to LRABs at 142gn.

Using 0.5gn off max recommended for 260 with RE17.

I don't have a COL gauge so will do best with cleaning rod method.

Will update as I progress.





Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Seems my COL is 2.800" with 142gn LRAB. From memory that is Saami spec with 260...

----------


## stug

Be interesting to see how the LRAB go.

----------


## outdoorlad

Cool rifle, will follow with interest, the scope looks like it's mounted back a bit, eye relief ok?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes it looks like it to me too but works perfect for me on max mag (16x).

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Apologies - the first COL was with the 130gn Sirocco, the LRAB COL is 2.840". But already loaded the LRABs to 2.800" so might just leave the seating die and run them all through, worry about a proper COL for each type when shooting FF cases.

----------


## Carpe Diem

I'm just loving the barrel - Which you do when you have a 7 RM in T3 lite is it a wrapped barrel? and what contour etc is it wearing???

Also nice Stock and bottom metal - I bet if you had Euro glass on it instead of the Nightforce it would be halfway down the stock.  :Grin:  :Grin:  But the guys are right seems a long way back for a nightforce may be take some video of yourself getting into position at different magnifications and see if you are doing something really different between the setups is my advice. You may spot something that really helps your distance accuracy by spotting when you are under strain in position.

1 good tip I had played around with for a while was going High and wide on the shoulder (one school of thought on positional technique) with the stock instead of the collar bone made big changes for me and I wasn't crowding the glass so much prone. 
Just a thought. BTW took a bit to get used to...

----------


## Mathias

Looking forward to seeing the results of this development. I've been sitting on parts to build my 30 degree 260 Improved for ages and seeing this will get my A into G. Keen to see what powder works best for you, other peeps say the N560 is the bizzo for the 260.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

RE17 is meant to good so have a bit of that.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Here she is with a K624i. But changed mind as that is now on a model 7 7mmsaum. I like the scope where it is, but will know better after shooting...hate shooting off a bench and having to stretch to get a good sight picture.




All loaded up.



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

So all those projectiles are hard into the lands ?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I don't think they are hard into the lands. I cycled through ok. Ideally touching I have read is good when FF.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

If they aren't hard into the lands/bolt firmish to close, you will hurt the brass & have potential case head separation issues.....

Make sure you lube the bolt lugs with appropriate lube.

I prefer to FF without a projectile.

That reamer works pretty well with the couple of rifles I've built with it.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Righto...will tap them out to be sure. Thanks for that.

----------


## outdoorlad

> If they aren't hard into the lands/bolt firmish to close, you will hurt the brass & have potential case head separation issues.....


KG, can you explain the reasoning behind this? 

How do you get it hard into the lands when you don't use a projectile? What difference does FF the case have with or without a projectile?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> KG, can you explain the reasoning behind this? 
> 
> How do you get it hard into the lands when you don't use a projectile? What difference does FF the case have with or without a projectile?


If the brass isn't hard onto the bolt face, when the firing pin hits the primer it pushes the case forward as far as the extractor or chamber will allow.

Then the powder ignites & the shoulder pushes forward & grips the chamber then the case head finds it has nothing behind it so slams back against the bolt, usually the primer has also backed out against bolt, then gets completely flattened looking a lot like an overpressure situation.

This sort of thing also happens when brass is too short for a chamber because of over sizing or sloppy Gunsmithing with long head spaced chambers.

This stretches the brass usually right where case wall meets the web. 

With "proper" AI (Ackley Improved) chambers the neck shoulder junction is slightly shorter than the brass so it is reasonably firm against the bolt face.

Some brass is a bit short & some chambers are a bit long so this doesn't work sometimes.

There is a difference between AI & improved chambers.

A false shoulder is the way forward for an improved chamber.

----------


## HOWA308

How much of a gain are you to expect over a standard 260? I've just done load development on my new 260 with 140VLD's, would interested to know if the extra effort in AI or improving pays off in the end.

----------


## outdoorlad

> If the brass isn't hard onto the bolt face, when the firing pin hits the primer it pushes the case forward as far as the extractor or chamber will allow.
> 
> Then the powder ignites & the shoulder pushes forward & grips the chamber then the case head finds it has nothing behind it so slams back against the bolt, usually the primer has also backed out against bolt, then gets completely flattened looking a lot like an overpressure situation.
> 
> This sort of thing also happens when brass is too short for a chamber because of over sizing or sloppy Gunsmithing with long head spaced chambers.
> 
> This stretches the brass usually right where case wall meets the web.


so your saying by jamming the projectile it keeps the rear of the case against the bolt head when firing allowing the front portion of the case to form out.

Surely thats no different to a normal cartridge reload situation though, I'd have thought with a custom built chamber it would be a lot less likely? 

So how does using a filler instead of a projectile work when there's no jamming to force it back?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Won't know til I can work up a load in the FF brass...but started this thread to share.

----------


## stug

The brass is 260 brass the chamber is 260AI. The first firing will blow the shoulder out to fit the chamber. 

The other way to do it is to open the neck up to 7mm and then form most of the neck back down to 6.5mm. This way the last part of the neck forms a false shoulder. When chambering the brass there should be a slight resistance. This is what you need to do if using the cream of wheat/fast shotgun powder method to for the brass.

----------


## 25/08IMP

I am reading this with interest as I'm also getting my Tikka and my Blaser R93 re-barreled in .260AI both with Hardy wrapped barrel.
You can FF with out a projectile and hold the case against the bolt face, by running the case through a .277 or .284 die first.
And then through the .260 die to form a false shoulder this will hold it in place and is the way I might go to form my cases.

----------


## 25/08IMP

Shit sorry Stug you beat me.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Might do that after running barrel in with these loads.

----------


## robhughes-games

im about a month out from building my 260ai. well might be longer than that in the end. have everything here but just moved house and have to move the lathe in and re level the thing. what length barrel?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

24"....thought about longer, but decided against it. Has a Hardy Gen 5 suppressor that goes on as well.

----------


## R93

Have had a .260 imp for a while now and think I have my forming and loads as good as I can get them.

Have formed Lapua, Rem, Norma and Nosler .260 brass.
Rem and Nosler work best in my rifle.
I run a 7mm button on my sizing die in enough just to expand the last 3-4 mm of the case mouth.
I prime my cases and fill with an amount of AS30N shotgun powder.
 I then get a 1 x 1 M16 cleaning patch and cram into the case.
Fire them off. I end up with a formed case with a reasonably sharp shoulder.
I load up my pet load and shoot them. 
I get excellent accuracy on the first firing and scary accurate on about the 3rd. Have not had to trim a case yet and only FL size on about the 5th firing.
I have not shot any Nosler brass to the point I have had to bin them but got around 8-9 goes out of Rem brass.

RL17 worked really well in my .260imp but I have sacrificed a little velocity by using 2209 which is more available imo.
140 class bullets are 2900 fps and 130 are 3020fps. I can get them going faster but case life reduces.
24" barrel on an R93.
Having owned one for a while I have to say I really like the caliber.
 My barrel is luckily very accurate and has consitant velocities.
But given the choice again of its parent case or going improved I would probably just go standard.
Nothing I have shot with it couldn't have been done with a .260 Rem.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

But those AI cases just look cool, that's a good enough reason! Lol

----------


## Gibo

> But those AI cases just look cool, that's a good enough reason! Lol


That's sounds like someone I know.......Toby  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> But those AI cases just look cool, that's a good enough reason! Lol


True. 




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 300_BLK

Nice Rifle.

Hardy Custom?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

No. Defiance/Proof Research.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Success a FF case.


Hornady 140gn


Suppressor - super pleasant to shoot either way.


Amax left, LRABs right. Looking for them to tighten up with more powder and/or seating depth adjusted with FF cases.

Should I just NS or FL size the FF cases?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

When I've done my fire forming, I only neck size and you could probably do that for another 3-4 loadings on that case. The case will tell you when a full size is needed as you will feel it on the closing of the bolt handle.
Keep us posted on the progress... :Wink:

----------


## Puffin

> Should I just NS or FL size the FF cases?


This should keep the replies coming...

Myself, on my two AIs,  as above I also tend to just neck size until the shoulders need to be bumped.  I have on occasion gone down the FL path when I didn't need to,  to try and gauge the effect on accuracy, and in these cases I wasn't able to detect a difference. I'm sure there was though...with reloading everything changes everything to some extent doesn't it,  and it comes down to degrees vs the end application as to whether the difference is important, and in my case not.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Absolutely. I should say it is a howling NorWester here so that and the excitement of finally shooting a rifle started in March no doubt affected some of the groups. The VLDs were all over the place.

----------


## R93

Do what works best. Remembering an improved shouldered case will not show pressure signs like a bottle neck.

I only neck size until they get a tadd stiff to chamber an empty. Usually 4-5 goes before I bump the shoulder as others have said.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep thanks...will give it a go and update...must say the improved is a fine looking case!

----------


## stug

Your LRAB results are like what I had in my 7RUM. Don't expect them to tighten up, they shoot well in some rifles and not in others.

----------


## HOWA308

> Your LRAB results are like what I had in my 7RUM. Don't expect them to tighten up, they shoot well in some rifles and not in others.


Agree with you Stug, gave the 142LRAB's a go too but didn't match the VLDs in terms of accuracy.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Amax might be the go...1:8 twist so inc velocity might help....not theowing towel in yet!

----------


## outdoorlad

What powder are you trying?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Have RE17

----------


## R93

Try mag primers with different powders behind the LRAB.
You might get them to shoot.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Alreadt using them. Always have.

----------


## 300_BLK

Very nice rig.

Good to know the FF loads shoot well. Is the speed on the FF loads still usable for deer etc?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Bloody batteries were flat in the Chrony. Seriously considering a Magneto V3.

----------


## kokako

0.92" Seekins rings?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Not sure...were laying around. Individually engraved numbering...similar to vortex.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Magneto V3 purchased...might have to wait until Xmas to speed test  :Sad:

----------


## robhughes-games

Wish I had realised you were so close when I lived in waipara. In timaru now though. Inspiring to hurry up and build mine now

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Wish I had realised you were so close when I lived in waipara. In timaru now though. Inspiring to hurry up and build mine now


Call in if going past....any excuse to empty the toys out for show and tell...

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Tikka do you come from Amberley? think I recognise the Defender in you pics, seen it at Amberley Z station the other day?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

No. North Loburn.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Priming FF cases.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Nice looking range setup. Is that on your patch in North Loburn? My brother lived on Carters Road for a while with a similar pine outlook.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

In-law's farm next door.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

142gn LRABs 2909fps 44gns RE19. Going to try hotter and should easily make 2950fps.



140gn Amax 2987fps with 43gn RE17. 
Primer fine but noticed bolt lift tight...I didn't change the seating die from the LRABs...but primer AOK?

Definitely promising.


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Bloody windy day too. Magneto V3 worked well.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Nice velocities! What length barrel are you running?
As R93 said, you won't see normal pressure signs like a standard case shows. My 257 AI would indicate high pressure with a stiff bolt handle and the primer still looked ok.

----------


## HOWA308

Good speed & group looks decent too

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Nice velocities! What length barrel are you running?
> As R93 said, you won't see normal pressure signs like a standard case shows. My 257 AI would indicate high pressure with a stiff bolt handle and the primer still looked ok.


24" barrel. What I couldn't figure is 44gn with the LRABs was fine but 43gn with the Amax had stiff bolt lift. I think it must be because the LRABs were seated with 20 thou jump but the AMax's are into the lands as I didn't change the seating depth from the LRABS.

----------


## robhughes-games

What shot is the "one" out of those 3. Just wondering about the 1 and 2 patterns

----------


## Tikka7mm08

The bottom right group is from a 7mm08. The LRABS ES was in the 20s, the Amax's were 7. I found the LRABs vary in weight a fair bit so will weight sort next lot.

----------


## 300_BLK

Where did you get your magneto? Bloody awesome bits of kit

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I got it from Wilson's for $899. They were great to deal with.

----------


## 300_BLK

Thanks. None im stock atm.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Will this wind ever go away...probably can't tell from photo but blowing so hard the MS is shaking on barrel. 1" 100 yard group with 44.5gn RE17 2959fps av and SD 15.1. Still 45.0gn and 45.5gn to try.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Looking good.
I use a bit more powder to achieve similar velocities but I coat my projectiles.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep sitting here waiting for the wind to die (not likely) and v.happy to have 2950fps from 24" barrel with 142gn. Will try others but might then sit on that and play with seating depth...these are 0.01 jump so quite close. 100yard zero and nowhere near 1 rev on the NF F1 Moar for 1000y.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

A photo of where the MS sits relative to the muzzle. Have found it likes to have the muzzle a fair way forward.



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

45.0gn RE17

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> 45.0gn RE17
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk






Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

45.5gn RE17 3007fps av and 10.7SD. Group opened a little but was most likely me rushing. No hard bolt lift, no difference from mild load. Thinking I will play with seating depth with 45.5gn...?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Matt2308

That's what I would be doing now too. Speed is there so adjust seating depth until you find accuracy your happy with.
The last few load developments that I have done, I have found where I wanted to be speed wise with acceptable pressure, then just played with seating depth to get the accuracy I wanted.
Has worked very well!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> 45.5gn RE17 3007fps av and 10.7SD. Group opened a little but was most likely me rushing. No hard bolt lift, no difference from mild load. Thinking I will play with seating depth with 45.5gn...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


You possibly won't get meaningful load development groups with the MS attached, hard to say if the Carbon barrel will be effected as much as a SS one or not ?

----------


## 25/08IMP

Also on mine it shoots a lot better once I take the magneto  off

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Possibly less affected as stiffer...will find out when I shoot with it off as now playing with depth for accuracy so don't need it attached. 3000fps is more than hoped for so need to chase more pressure.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Having a play with this now...7mmSaum. Not so pleasant shoot with radial break. 66.5gn 2217 3020fps and 7.1SD.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

162 amaxs?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes. Got some 140ABs over 67.5gn to try too.

----------


## Gibo

> Yes. Got some 140ABs over 67.5gn to try too.


sweet. bloody nice scope too btw  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Danny

> 45.5gn RE17 3007fps av and 10.7SD. Group opened a little but was most likely me rushing. No hard bolt lift, no difference from mild load. Thinking I will play with seating depth with 45.5gn...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Is that with 140 grains?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Having a play with this now...7mmSaum. Not so pleasant shoot with radial break. 66.5gn 2217 3020fps and 7.1SD.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Easily addressed  :Wink:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> sweet. bloody nice scope too btw


Thanks to @Alonzo

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Is that with 140 grains?


142gn LRABs.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

My ears ringing with earmuffs on...but hard bolt lift at 67gn so will play with 66.5gn. Groups not great though.

----------


## R93

> A photo of where the MS sits relative to the muzzle. Have found it likes to have the muzzle a fair way forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Mine sits in the same place if not a tad closer.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Mine sits in the same place if not a tad closer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yeah sorry about shooting your one mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> My ears ringing with earmuffs on...but hard bolt lift at 67gn so will play with 66.5gn. Groups not great though.


Better muffs, earplugs as well, different brake, suppressor, a few options there  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Wow...140gn ABs over 67.5gn 2217.





Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Yeah sorry about shooting your one mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that why it only reads pedestrian .243 speeds now?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Is that why it only reads pedestrian .243 speeds now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


As we speak my 243 is getting turned into a fire breathing deer slaying machine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> As we speak my 243 is getting turned into a fire breathing deer slaying machine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am surprised you used those words in a sentence regarding a .243😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Matt2308

> As we speak my 243 is getting turned into a fire breathing deer slaying machine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keeping it as it is then?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Seating depth (COAL) trial: 2.840" (touching), 2.835", 2.825", 2.815", 2.803". All 45.5gn RE17, CCI mag primer, Lapua brass.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> As we speak my 243 is getting turned into a fire breathing deer slaying machine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


based on a 6.5 G case?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Start a new 243 thread fellas.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

1000 yard drop table (NB based on claimed BC, will real world verify):

Bullet weight, grains: 142.0
Bullet speed, f/s: 3007.0
at temperature, °F: 64.0
Temperature coefficient, %: 1.388889
Ballistic coefficient (G1): 0.715
Zero Distance, yards: 100.0
Scope height, inches: 2.0
Vert. click, MOA: 0.25
Hor. click, MOA: 0.25
Altitude, feet: 328.0
Temperature, °F: 59.0
Pressure, inHg: 25.33
Wind speed, mph: 10.0
Wind direction, degrees: 90.0

----------


## Danny

Are those ft-lbf correct? 
Based on Shooter my 308 (168) is at 970ft-lbs @ 600...bet I've done something wrong 

 Very impressed regardless mate thanks for posting. I'm going to get a 260 soon.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Just what came out of Strelok+...?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Litz suggests .572 for the 142 LRAB .....

----------


## Danny

> Litz suggests .572 for the 142 LRAB .....


Definitely a hell of a difference between them at that and the Berger 30 cal @ snails pace.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep .628 G1 over 3000fps. Not sure if Strelok correct bc as velocity drops?

----------


## stug

How are the LRAB grouping?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

1" at 100yards in a gale...! Hoping to shoot some this arvo if the drizzle stops with the wind.

----------


## stug

Got some promise then, no drizzle and not much wind at my place.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Bit of a breeze here but trying to clear. 1" would be marginal for 1000yards?

----------


## stug

Possibly, once you have a load with promise at 100, then try 300. Some loads that group OK at 100 group even better at 300 plus. (ie 1" at 100 but 2" at 300) I can't ( and I don't think anyone else can) explain how that works but it does, sometimes.

----------


## zimmer

> Possibly, once you have a load with promise at 100, then try 300. Some loads that group OK at 100 group even better at 300 plus. (ie 1" at 100 but 2" at 300) I can't ( and I don't think anyone else can) explain how that works but it does, sometimes.


Bryan Litz covers why in one of his books. I cannot remember the exact reasoning - it took several sentences to explain. A point he also makes is the other way around - a tight group at 100 yds doesn't guarantee that at the further distances the group size will be proportional to the 100yd group, particularly if the ES is high. So like you say essential to test further out. Also well known with boat tail projectiles being more stable once further out.

----------


## Fisherman

I always thought we just shoot better further out

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I always thought we just shoot better further out


As normally you are aiming at a smaller dot % wise


The equal of a 2.5 inch dot at 1000yrds is a 1/4 inch dot at 100yrds


Start using a 1/4 inch dot for a 100yrd aimpoint and see what happens to your groups with an accurate rifle

Aim small hit small

----------


## zimmer

> I always thought we just shoot better further out


As the gun operator if you cannot shoot close up how can you shoot better further out?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Wow what an interesting morning. Finally stopped drizzling and more importantly blowing. First up shot the 260AI with the seating depth test. Started with the extremes - 2.803" and 2.840"...the latter went into 0.4". The rest didn't show much variation. 

In between sighted my 7mm08 with suppressor on. 120gn 3018fps. Looks about 0.25"...and has shot that before too.

I use to not bother with seating depth. But got caught out shifting from a Remington Sendero to HS Precision SPL. Both shot the same load into 0.5" but then on a hunt the HSP left the bullet stuck as an unfired round was ejected. Lesson 1: Seating depth is impt. Lesson 2: cycle each hunting round before goinf on a hunt.

Well pleased now as really concentrated today as I have not been happy at all with my shooting lately.



And my 2 beauties.



I did full length size but noticed a couple of rounds tight to chamber? Length is fine. I notice when FL sizing there seems to be very little effort required compared to other cals....put this down to very close chamber and die??



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

PS the reason for the big shift between the 1st and 2nd 7mm08 sighters is I was being generous with the adjustment and also forgot the Z6i is in cm not MOA. D'oh.

----------


## mikee

As requested 
260AI


7mm08

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Thanks @mikee  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Had a play with my Ackley and FF some cases with projectiles. I have not even tried it with this barrel before so was pleasantly surprised how well it went.

129 gr interlock hard into the lands shot pretty well at 2740ish. A lot of mirage today with the heat. So surprised they went as well considering my eyesight.



Not bad ES over 3 rounds. Jumped out to 23 over the 9 shots but I shot them faster than I would normally


Didn't form a perfect shoulder so could probably up the load a bit.


Certainly good enough to hunt with.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Geez...all this 260 Improved stuff has finally rattled me enough to get all my parts off to the gun plumber today  :Have A Nice Day:   Only been sitting on it for a year or so, but other guns have been absorbing my energy till now.

Keep up the progress reports, it may save me some work  :Thumbsup:

----------


## outdoorlad

@R93 nice shooting, what powder & load did you use?

----------


## R93

43 grns of 2209.
Pretty sure it can handle another grain at least as the shoulders only formed about the same as I can get without projectiles.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes I would think so with 129gnr's. Excellent shooting.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Fireforming. Mixed success I guess. Worked up to 15gn AP70N plugged with cleaning cloth...which has to pushed all the way in not just tucked in the neck (in case anyone is silly like me). Not sharp shoulders but all set for full 260AI load.

10 grains:




15gn FF, 260, 260AI case:



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

I used 17grs of AS-30 nice sharp shoulders.
What powder have you found the best so far?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I could've gone higher may be but was worried I'd stuff the primer pocket... @7mmsaum should I go hotter?

I am only using RE17, and have a tub of AP-70.

Would love some more RE17 if any one has some.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

@25/08IMP AP-30 is their fastest powder so 17gn means I have room to move I suspect.

----------


## 25/08IMP

Abe tried 14 up to 18 grns when he did my barrel 18 had a slight ejector mark but 17 was fine and a 2" square patch pushed hard over powder.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

I use heaps more AS 30N than that.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Went to 19gn and no real improvement...very hot suppressor.

----------


## 25/08IMP

I take it off and point it into a big bag of rags.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Went to 19gn and no real improvement...very hot suppressor.


Hang on a minute, you were firing forming, shooting rag through a suppressor ?

Can you pull it apart to see how much rag is in it & how much damage you may have done to it ?

----------


## MSL

Hahaha

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yeah I didn't use the cloth with the suppressor...was loading and firing out of gunroom window as I went...upside of rural living... the 0.25" squares were gone before the end of the barrel but decided against chance.

----------


## Danny

A 'load' of drama - fire forming

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yes that fire forming load can go hotter to sharpen up those shoulders, and lube the outside of the neck and shoulder with Redding sizing wax, this helps the shoulder form even easier without chamber wall friction.

----------


## Mathias

@Tikka7mm08 what's the latest on this front? Tried any of those 143gr ELD-X in this machine yet?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Hi...sorry bit behind. Haven't seen the 143gners yet...got 2 boxes on order still.

----------


## Mathias

Yeah I bet that bloody scope saga has really eaten into your enthusiasm  :Pissed Off: 
I've got about 90 loaded up for fire forming and sighting but due to my local range out of action very little else has happened on my 260Imp. Got a Magneto Speed on the way too, will get serious when this arrives.

----------


## Kudu

Why all the hassle with fireforming??????

When I ackley improved my .257 Roberts I just fired standard .257 ammo and bobs your uncle! Fireformed brass.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yeah mate spot on re the scope...!! Put a vx6 3-18 on it now. Got a few kilos of RE17 so that part sorted. 

Re fireforming...I am probably going to get some cheap projectiles and fireform that way...

----------


## Mathias

> Why all the hassle with fireforming??????
> 
> When I ackley improved my .257 Roberts I just fired standard .257 ammo and bobs your uncle! Fireformed brass.


That's basically what I'm doing. I didn't buy factory ammo, I loaded my own and gonna bomb these away for fun.

----------


## Mathias

> Yeah mate spot on re the scope...!! Put a vx6 3-18 on it now. Got a few kilos of RE17 so that part sorted. 
> 
> Re fireforming...I am probably going to get some cheap projectiles and fireform that way...


Yeah I had a spare LB of 2209 left over so I've loaded this up behind some 129gr Hornady which are cost effective and also a good performer if I want to swat something over. Save the RE17 for the main loading development.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Good thinking....will do that too!

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Good thinking....will do that too!


Yea that's what I use as well for fireform 2209 and 129 grn Hornady shoots very well with same PIO just have the projectile hard into the lands.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## specweapon

Yeah i'll prob go shoot some goats when i fireform my .260Ackley

----------


## camo wsm

> Yea that's what I use as well for fireform 2209 and 129 grn Hornady shoots very well with same PIO just have the projectile hard into the lands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Yup same here with mine can't beat it for fireforming

----------


## Tikka7mm08

45gn RE17 143gnEld-x



45.3gn RE17 143gnELD



45gn RE17 140gnVLD hunting

Can anyone measure the groups for me and run these thru quickload?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

You gotta be happy with either of those  :Thumbsup:  Did you run them over the Magnetospeed?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes 45.5gn is 3007fps...think speeds are earlier in this thread. Had a primer pop but on 4th reload. So hard to judge pressure with AI cases.

----------


## R93

Load so they only require a neck size until the 4-5th go and you will be right. If ya have to bump the shoulder or body size after firing one formed load you are getting up there.
3000 with a 140 is up there in the .260 AI depending on barrel length.

Shoots nice and its good to see groups posted on target for once😆



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Thanks @R93 - so will necksize this latest brass and see if it the bolt closes nicely. If not sign there is too much pressure, ie headcase expansion?

----------


## R93

> Thanks @R93 - so will necksize this latest brass and see if it the bolt closes nicely. If not sign there is too much pressure, ie headcase expansion?


I would measure the case head with a mic. Anything over .0005 over from a new case I would keep an eye on.

In saying that I could get away with 46grns of RL17 in my rifle.
I stopped using it because it was a prick to get when you needed it.
Do you have a body die?



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Ok. I just went through all brass. TBH I hadn't kept them in batches for refiring - lesson learnt. 11 tight bolt after neck sizing, 16 AOK. I then FL sized the tight ones but it made no difference, still tight bolt, so they are in the bin.

I don't have body die? I have kilos of RE17.

I might drop back to 44gn and see how I go...? Or when firing a fireformed case with 260AI for first time check case head with mic...? I measured a new Lapua case and it is 11.91mm - the NS case are all 11.91mm and 11.92 with 1 case at 11.94mm. My Mitutoyo only goes 2 DP in metric and 3 DP in imperial...do I need something much flasher to measure 0.0005 (mm?)??

----------


## Mathias

Check that those tight cases don't have ejector marks on the base by primer, these will be proud and make your brass longer to the shoulder and may cause a tight fit. If so then that's a sign of over pressure.

----------


## R93

> Ok. I just went through all brass. TBH I hadn't kept them in batches for refiring - lesson learnt. 11 tight bolt after neck sizing, 16 AOK. I then FL sized the tight ones but it made no difference, still tight bolt, so they are in the bin.
> 
> I don't have body die? I have kilos of RE17.
> 
> I might drop back to 44gn and see how I go...? Or when firing a fireformed case with 260AI for first time check case head with mic...? I measured a new Lapua case and it is 11.91mm - the NS case are all 11.91mm and 11.92 with 1 case at 11.94mm. My Mitutoyo only goes 2 DP in metric and 3 DP in imperial...do I need something much flasher to measure 0.0005 (mm?)??


No sorry to confuse.
 I am a dinosaur and still use imperial when it comes to reloading.😆 
Also case head expansion is the best way to indicate max pressure in an Ackley Imo. 

You don't want to see much case head expansion at all. .0127 mm is  .0005 inches. 
Best done with a blade mic or an accurate vernier but I use a normal mic and mark my case for a 12 o'clock and measure the same place each time. 
.260 Ackley will be around max pressure at around .0005 inches or .0127mm in my experience.


A body die would likely have given you a few more goes out of the brass you binned until it wouldnt hold a primer.

Drop the load back as you said and see how you go. 
I get 2930ish with 140 class projectiles but have not tried the bergers.
I get around 8 goes out of a case before I have to bin so I am still on the slightly hot side for my barrel.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

OK gotch...thanks @R93  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Just bought a body die...hadn't needed one before.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

So the body die didn't seem to bring the tight brass back in the spec. I set it so it was firm bump of shell holder and die. I got Quickload and it suggests my 45gn RE17 is too hot...which is what my brass is telling me. I am looking at getting a Whidden hydraulic die too just to avoid fireforming brass, as I find that a waste of time and money (I only want to shoot FF loads now).

----------


## R93

My body die will still bring them to chamber after 8 or so firings but they won't hold a primer well enough.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## wsm junkie

I had to shave 20 thou off my shell holder to get my body die to work for my 7mm08AI.

----------


## Mathias

> I had to shave 20 thou off my shell holder to get my body die to work for my 7mm08AI.


Pretty sure Redding state something about using the correct shell holder for their body too, for this very reason.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

That would make sense...my shell holder is pretty slim compared to LNL case center one but obviously not enough.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

@Mathias yes...just ordered this set of shell holders.

#1 Competition Shellholder Set : COMPETITION SHELLHOLDER SETS | Brownells

----------


## Mathias

> @Mathias yes...just ordered this set of shell holders.
> 
> #1 Competition Shellholder Set : COMPETITION SHELLHOLDER SETS | Brownells


I see these are + on thickness, wouldn't you want to go - on thickness so it allows you to engage the case further into the die? Or have I got this completely wrong?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

aw fark...I thought they were - and +

I need -.

----------


## Mathias

> aw fark...I thought they were - and +
> 
> I need -.


While it may read + on the shell holder, I think it really means -

Read this info; Create A

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I think I see what you mean... if it was positive area x would be reducing. I sent them an email so hopefully they don't cancel the order and tell me not to worry.

----------


## wsm junkie

When I was having my issues I was told to put feeler gauges under the base of the case in the shellholder until it sized the case the desired amount and that's how I got to the figure of 20 thou that needed to be shaved off the shellholder.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Shout out to  @MSL for sorting out threading my 260AI case for OAL gauge. Touching is 2.880 so trying 2.875... 



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Ti brake added.



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Exciting...beautifully made Whidden Gunworks hydraulic die. Can't wait to try it.





Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

My unformed brass is on its way😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Haha let me try mine first... they used my cases to make it but imagine be pretty close for any one else.

----------


## R93

> Haha let me try mine first... they used my cases to make it but imagine be pretty close for any one else.


40° shoulder? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes 40deg. Hmm time to find a youtube instructional video!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Yes 40deg. Hmm time to find a youtube instructional video!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


 Being the mong I am, I would have completely sussed it by looking at it and then proceeded to destroy 30 cases before I bothered reading the instructions. 😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

My normal MO.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Using Rem brass to save the Lapua... what do you think? Haven't made any adjustments other the seating the die properly. Also a bit ginger with the hammer. Definitely making more of an AI case and cycle sweet through the rifle...



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Using Rem brass to save the Lapua... what do you think? Haven't made any adjustments other the seating the die properly. Also a bit ginger with the hammer. Definitely making more of an AI case and cycle sweet through the rifle...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Looks bloody good. Rem brass is probably a good start as it is softer. Also looks to have a sharper shoulder than any of my first time, formed brass.

I might have to get one😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Another go adj the die...think the shoulder can still go a little further forward. Will try tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Final result.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> Final result.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Nice. So the top case has been fire-formed and the middle has been hydraulically formed? So load it up and square it off then.

----------


## 300_BLK

> Exciting...beautifully made Whidden Gunworks hydraulic die. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Expensive landed? Did you send them 5x fired cases or do they have 260AI in stock?

Very nice!

----------


## Gibo

So what's the tucky with this AI carry on? If I'm getting 2800fps with a 143 eldx in stocker 260 am I going to see much more if I went to AI?

----------


## MSL

> Nice. So the top case has been fire-formed and the middle has been hydraulically formed? So load it up and square it off then.


No fire forming

----------


## R93

> So what's the tucky with this AI carry on? If I'm getting 2800fps with a 143 eldx in stocker 260 am I going to see much more if I went to AI?


Maybe 150-200 fps more depending on barrel and action. Not (real world) worth it Imo. 
I was bored and wanted a project so had one done ages ago.
It turned out primo but there was a lot of learning to be had. 

Glad I done it but I won't be rebarreling to the AI if I ever shoot it out. Would just go with a standard .260 or another caliber.


Then again if I buy one of these dies😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> So what's the tucky with this AI carry on? If I'm getting 2800fps with a 143 eldx in stocker 260 am I going to see much more if I went to AI?


I get 2950 with the 143 & RL17. Mines 30deg imp.

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> So what's the tucky with this AI carry on? If I'm getting 2800fps with a 143 eldx in stocker 260 am I going to see much more if I went to AI?


Do it @Gibo. Must be time for another rifle project.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I just want to explore something different in a short action...and when I came across this forming process I was hooked as it is another gadget. Got to get into some serious load devt now. My 142gn LRABs were 3007fps with R17, but it was killing primer pockets too quickly.

----------


## MSL

How long have you had the rifle?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

A couple of years?

----------


## Mathias

> No fire forming


I was referring to the top case in the photo, it looked to have been fire formed as it was blackened on the neck. @Tikka7mm08 is this correct?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Top FF

----------


## MSL

So it just gets you closer to the finished capacity then so there's not so much variation between forming loads and already formed loads?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Think so...will be testing.

----------


## MSL

You'd hope so, otherwise you might aswell just fireform from the start?

----------


## buzzman

> I get 2950 with the 143 & RL17. Mines 30deg imp.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


2900 in my standard 260 with the 143 eld-x and superformance

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep...just adjusted a little further and looks bloody good. Photo after feeding chooks.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

So this will give 260AI performance (better than FF) and if I do say 50 at a time I am pretty sure by the time am thru with and loading as once fired will require minor sight adjustment if any - will test...but clearly a lot better than FF brass (but that is what works for me and I know others are happy to FF using them as plinking or standard 260 hunting loads...neither right or wrong just what is right for a particular individual).

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Lapua brass is much harder as expected. O-rings on ram broke so have to look for some at Mitre10.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I have an AMP so will anneal after firing each time.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Great service from Whidden...immediate reply and sending out a new plug easier on o-rings. Also recommended annealing prior to sizing for Lapua - that AMP just got better. Suggested an expander to help the seal. Is that just a seating expander die just to barely push the neck mouth out? Any recommendations for one?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

One hydraulic formed and one FF:



Both Lapua and I can't see the difference. New regime is anneal, form, anneal, FL size. Sounds a bit too it but the longest part is the forming. Lapua seems to respond very well as can be see above. Lost 1 case because FL'd too quick from the annealer and the case mouth deformed a little (useable but not passable for my OCD).

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

m think it's a Wilson neck only

----------


## Tikka7mm08

That's the one...is it 6.5?!  :Have A Nice Day: 

Washers were easy to replace but it definitely chews through them after 5-6 cases so looking forward to the new plug they have already posted.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

The I am thinking of puts a little step in the case mouth, for straight walled cases but also to aid seating flat base projectiles.

----------


## MSL

This one is 7mm, maybe just flare the mouth a little?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep just needs to be barely done... you not using this one? Just be doing more this morning and stoked with results, equals FF now.

----------


## zimmer

> Great service from Whidden...immediate reply and sending out a new plug easier on o-rings. Also recommended annealing prior to sizing for Lapua - that AMP just got better. Suggested an expander to help the seal. Is that just a seating expander die just to barely push the neck mouth out? Any recommendations for one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I  use Lyman M dies for belling the neck to let flat base projectiles start nice and easy,
Have 4 of them to cover my different cals.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Cheers will see where I can them.

----------


## Mathias

> One hydraulic formed and one FF:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Lapua and I can't see the difference. New regime is anneal, form, anneal, FL size. Sounds a bit too it but the longest part is the forming. Lapua seems to respond very well as can be see above. Lost 1 case because FL'd too quick from the annealer and the case mouth deformed a little (useable but not passable for my OCD).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Wow, they are coming out great now. You should be stoked  :Thumbsup:  Sure saves a bit of stuffing around with shotgun powder etc.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep thought they were ok before but now will never need to fireform again.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Hydraulic on left and FF on right.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I find on some brass once fired that there is a minor tightness to chambering, say 2 out of 10. I have body taper die and that doesn't work but a feeler gauge under the case seems to work well to make it like new brass again. Is this the shoulders requiring a bump back? I will drop the load back as it must be slightly hot, and perhaps take some before and after case head dimensions...what is the consensus on allowable case head expansion?

----------


## zimmer

With my AI (6.5SM AI) I find with the 40 dgree shoulder and the only slight case taper I go around 5 firings b4 chambering is a concern and FLS becomes required. Virtually zero brass flow.

Re base measurement - yep did that, took mic to range, recorded movement, if any. Analysed the hell out of it. Discarded checking in the future.

There was a good article on Accurate Shooter quite a while back debunking using base growth as the ultimate pressure guide.

Some chambers (yours would not fit into the category I assume) are a bit "sloppy" so you can get what appears to be excessive base grouth after 1 shot with safe pressure loads. Subsequent loadings of the same brass at the same safe pressures, neck sized only, would see little or no movement. Panic over. 

Rule of thumb used to be anything around 1 thou and panic. Or anything that continues to grow.

I have also seen very loose primer pockets with in some cases no proportional change in base diameter.

On my AI I gauge the primer pockets b4 each load as I did have one load that opened up the primer pockets. Depends if you are running hot or not. On the Swede (6.5mm) I get 3010 fps with 142gr projectiles but did take it up to a lot faster/hotter than than that - hence BIG primer pockets. Very annoyed with myself given the effort required to make brass.

----------


## zimmer

> Is this the shoulders requiring a bump back?


Have you got a gauge to measure to the shoulder datum point?
The ones that are tight to chamber are they similarly tight to extract?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

No I don't. Also tried some RCBS competition shell holders but seemed to make little difference. I think I will back off perhaps a grain and see how I go. 45.5gn destroyed primer pockets after a couple of firings, so 44.5gn still a bit hot with those couple of cases...so will try 43.5-44.0gn.

Not tight to extract, bolt closure and lift just a little stiffer from new brass.

----------


## zimmer

> No I don't. Also tried some RCBS competition shell holders but seemed to make little difference. I think I will back off perhaps a grain and see how I go. 45.5gn destroyed primer pockets after a couple of firings, so 44.5gn still a bit hot with those couple of cases...so will try 43.5-44.0gn.
> 
> Not tight to extract, bolt closure and lift just a little stiffer from new brass.


Yep, cannot ignore enlarged PPs :-)

Normally when I fire form I use a forming load and second rate projectiles. After the first firing I run my normal load (or do serious load development). But with your case forming method the capacity must be close to fireformed size.

----------


## Mathias

> I find on some brass once fired that there is a minor tightness to chambering, say 2 out of 10. I have body taper die and that doesn't work but a feeler gauge under the case seems to work well to make it like new brass again. Is this the shoulders requiring a bump back? I will drop the load back as it must be slightly hot, and perhaps take some before and after case head dimensions...what is the consensus on allowable case head expansion?


I found the same with my 30deg Imp. Bump die with feeler gauge sorted the issue & I backed it off 0.5gr. All the cases seem to be ok now and primer pockets tight. I did stuff 7 cases by running 1gr over where I'm at now, the primer pockets were loose as. Trying too hard as a velocity hound  :Grin:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I hear ya...

----------


## R93

> No I don't. Also tried some RCBS competition shell holders but seemed to make little difference. I think I will back off perhaps a grain and see how I go. 45.5gn destroyed primer pockets after a couple of firings, so 44.5gn still a bit hot with those couple of cases...so will try 43.5-44.0gn.
> 
> Not tight to extract, bolt closure and lift just a little stiffer from new brass.


I have a forster press so no choice in shell holder as such and had similar issues with my AI

I had to get my redding FL die ground as it didn't bump the shoulder at all in my press.
So now all I do is anneal tumble and bump the shoulder around a thou. 
Have not had any issues since.
After around 5-6 uses I need to use a body die then bump to extend the life of the case a bit more.

My primer pockets get a bit loose around 8 goes on a moderate load.

I have changed powder recently so haven't seen if there is any change to case life yet 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yes it feels like on some cases the FL dies just isn't 'reaching' the shoulders well enough...and have the shell holder hitting the base quite firmly on the cam over of the press.

----------


## R93

> Yes it feels like on some cases the FL dies just isn't 'reaching' the shoulders well enough...and have the shell holder hitting the base quite firmly on the cam over of the press.


Just a suggestion, but get your FL die ground a bit so you can bump the shoulder. Body die won't do the shoulder.
If you are worried about case head expansion  (I wouldn't worry about a little more than normal in an ackley. In my experience pocket will go first in the .260 AI even with hot loads) get a body die.





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Righto... how much ground off the FL die?

----------


## R93

What ever gives you a bump with the feeler gauge.

I got 15 thou off mine iirc. 
Adjusted until I got the bump I wanted and locked her solid. Works a treat now😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Cool...yep .010 works for me.

----------


## R93

> Cool...yep .010 works for me.


Pretty sure 10 thou was all I needed as well but got a bit more in case I ever needed it.

Change of brass brands etc.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## zimmer

> Yes it feels like on some cases the FL dies just isn't 'reaching' the shoulders well enough...and have the shell holder hitting the base quite firmly on the cam over of the press.


Yeah, if your die is only sizing the body and not quite reaching the shoulder what will happen is the shoulder will actually move fwd and the situation is made worse. The best analogy is if you wrap your fingers around a peeled banana (no crude comments required) and put your other hand hard (shit another opening) against the hand holding the banana and then squeeze. Some banana will obviously ooze out around your fingers but most of it will go up. This is what happens when you only partially FLS and squeeze the body and don't contact the shoulder. 

Please excuse if I appear to be teaching granny to suck eggs.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

One of most innuendo laced posts I've read on here right to the end with granny sucking.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Pretty sure 10 thou was all I needed as well but got a bit more in case I ever needed it.
> 
> Change of brass brands etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


How will I know if over-bumping the shoulder? Or will it be so minor it doesn't matter... or do I screw adjust the die until a tight case no longer is and lock it at that setting I guess...

----------


## johnd

Might be time to invest in a comparator of some sort, or if you are handy with a lathe make something up to fit on your caliper blade. They are a handy way of knowing / measuring what your moving back.

----------


## zimmer

> How will I know if over-bumping the shoulder? Or will it be so minor it doesn't matter... or do I screw adjust the die until a tight case no longer is and lock it at that setting I guess...


If you don't have a gauge - I have a Sinclair 40 degree one - the best way is to remove the striker/firing pin assembly from your bolt and with the bare remainder chamber your cases. This way you can feel the bolt closure against the case without the influence of the main spring. For my target rifles I set the FLS so there is just resistance (need to ensure locking lugs are kept well lubed) as the bolt handle is reaching the bottom of its closing stroke. For field/sporter rifles I set the FLSing so there is no resistance on bolt closing. Need to be careful though you don't over size and create a new problem. If you size a case and it is still too tight, make an adjustment but then use another unsized case to check your adjustment. Don't just keep adjusting and sizing the same case as you will get a nice fit with it but too loose for all subsequent cases sized.

----------


## R93

> How will I know if over-bumping the shoulder? Or will it be so minor it doesn't matter... or do I screw adjust the die until a tight case no longer is and lock it at that setting I guess...


I just used an .30 cal collar on an OAL gauge to measure the bump. I don't bother any more.

But yeah, just adjust the die down an 1/8 of a turn until you achieve the desired result. All that you will be missing is the 10 or so thou sizing at the bottom of the case. 



Depending on the brass you will get a bit of spring you have to overcome.

You may need a bit more off to give a 1-2 thou bump. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## zimmer

If you insert your stripped bolt without a case you should feel a wee bit of slack when moving it fwds and backwards off the locking lugs - I like about 4 thou on my custom guns. This wee bit of slack is a guide to how much you have sized, or oversized.

----------


## Mathias

> Righto... how much ground off the FL die?


How thick was the feeler gauge you placed under the case? I would go that much as a minimum for material removal. That way when the shell holder contacts the die body it should be the right amount of bump.


Soz, I see it's already been answered by R93

----------


## Tikka7mm08

No: 010 worked but not always so thinking 15 thou of an inch...

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Definitely some minimal play with the bolt so guess that is a good thing.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

44gn RL17 140gn VLD. LRABs shoot just under an inch, eldx's slightly better but the VLDs seem to do really well...can someone tell me CTC size of group please??






Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

This is what I got

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Thank you...it is at 101yards if that changes the size?

----------


## Dreamer

> Thank you...it is at 101yards if that changes the size?


Changes it to .641 at 101yds mate

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I read that RE17 is v.sensitive to seating depth. Loaded up some more Bergers different depths and started with 2.222" (comparator to ogive) just touching. First 3 shots may be the best 100y group I've ever shot. @Dreamer can you pl  measure?? Previous best in my laser model 7 in 7mm08 was 0.244 I think. No need to shoot more today as I can't shoot any better with the AMR reticle.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

Yeah sure mate, when I get home from work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

here you go mate

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Thanks @Dreamer wow 0.132MOA. I don't want to shoot ever again!

----------


## MSL

You've peaked, downhill from here

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Haha I reckon you're right. Good to have it shooting like a custom rifle at last.

----------


## Mathias

I think you will find that the Bergers are way better accuracy wise compared to the LRAB Noslers you had been playing with. Those VLD's stem from tried & trued target bullet design. Good shooting  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I agree. No looking back.

----------


## MSL

You should try shooting something a little more palatable than paper

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I agree. I am a very agreeable chap.

----------


## Sidney

When you set up your action for the 260AI did you have to modify the feed rails to use the remington FP/internal mag?
I see Shawn Carlock did a standard taper 35 degree 0.010" shoulder advanced version to maintain feeding characteristics for Practical Rifle Comps..  how is your straighter case 40 degree AI version feeding?

Cheers

----------


## Tikka7mm08

It works ok. Has a Wyatt box.

----------


## andyanimal31

> here you go mate Attachment 67889


hey dreamer, can you please tell me what software or app you are using for doing the measuring as havn't been able to find one.
cheers Andy 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

> hey dreamer, can you please tell me what software or app you are using for doing the measuring as havn't been able to find one.
> cheers Andy 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Hi Andy, I use this one https://ontargetshooting.com/

----------


## Tikka7mm08

@MSL thank you for the shave on the FL die. Had some brass that was tight...worst couldn't close bolt...and FL'd right back into spec  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

260AI clean kill at 350m.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

How do you find the break 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Loud but extremely effective. Recoil 22H like. Javelin bipod worked very well too and far better than the Neopod. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

140gr Berger? Did you find the slug or was it a pass through?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

@Mathias sorry missed this, yes straight through.

----------

